

Is Kevin Rose worth one billion dollars? - SuperChihuahua
http://blog.trejdify.com/2012/04/is-kevin-rose-worth-billion-dollars.html

======
IsaacL
I like the quote "Digg is a service similar to Trejdify" posted on
blog.trejdify.com. I'm guessing Digg, even now, is quite a bit bigger than
Trejdify.

Let's take a look at the submitter: SuperChihuahua "creator of Trejdify.com".
Classy.

------
holyjaw
Great premise, horrid post.

True: Much hasn't been said about Google's acquisition of Milk and talent-
capture. The Internet isn't entirely certain Rose is everything he's made out
to be, and people often bring up the fact that he outsourced most, if not all,
of Digg's creation as a means to downplay his capabilities.

It's easy to forget that Digg was an absolute powerhouse for years, and his
Angel funding efforts have yielded great returns on top of that. Also, his
network is vast, and he -gets- entrepreneurship. (See: Foundation
[@Revision3]).

Will his fans rabidly follow him anywhere as the article suggests? Actually,
yeah. Probably. His Diggnation live shows were epic, packed gigs. He has an
audience and he has a voice.

But will all of this translate to net value for Google, or, more to the point,
to a profitable Google+? I'm doubtful. Rose seems to flourish as a figurehead
in a startup environment. But if Google was willing to buy Oink (rate anything
in the real world!) and backed out of buying Digg (rate anything on the web!),
my doubts appear rather unfounded.

------
dguaraglia
Short answer: NO.

I remember Jason Calacanis mentioning Kevin was only able to get his first
million out of Digg about three or four years after their first round of
funding (and well before the Digg 4 fiasco). How is he going to make a billion
out of something that isn't even his property?

------
mbyrne
Horrible horrible linkbait.

Here's the deep analysis from the article: "And as more people join Google+,
more will follow, and in the end maybe Kevin Rose was worth $1 billion
dollars."

------
Yarnage
No

